# Tool sharpening systems



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 24, 2017)

What kind of system do you use to sharpen your turnning tools, knives and planes?

Pros and cons to what you have and pictures are always welcome.

I have been using my neighbors Tormek in Maui, now I need to get my own, and while the Tormek is awesome it comes with an awesome price. Before I give my pitch to SWMBO it would be wise to have a plan B through Z.

@barry richardson @Schroedc @woodtickgreg @Tony @woodman6415 @duncsuss @Sprung @David Hill @gman2431 @Tom Smart @DaveHawk @Clay3063 @Steve Walker @steve bellinger @DKMD @NYWoodturner @ripjack13 @rocky1 @Jerry B 

Thank you all for any feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 24, 2017)

Slow speed grinder for the chisels and gouges, diamond cards for the carbides. plane blades and whatnot are done on water stones or sandpaper on a granite plate. I do have a work sharp I use to grind plane blades square and stuff like that....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 24, 2017)

I use the wolverine with gouge jig ... slow speed grinder .. have a Cbn on one side ... Thompson tools has a great video on sharpening and has a printable page that shows the setup on jig he uses ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 24, 2017)

Yea, I use a slow speed grinder too, the kind woodcraft sells cheap, a Rikon is about the same I think. Usually freehand sharpen lathe chisels. I have the Wolverine rig, works great, but it gets in my way when I want to do things besides sharpen gouges. When I get around to it, I'm going to make a quick clamp rig to put it on and remove it easily. I don't have one but they say the cats meow are the CBN wheels. I plan to get one when my current white wheel is spent.... Also like Colin said, diamond cards are great for carbide, and putting a super fine edge on gouges and such, after grinding....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2017)

I haven't used it yet, but I have a 8" slow speed grinder with a Wolverine Jig system. From talking to different people and what I read, this seemed to be the most accurate setup that is easy to use. 
I also have a set of DMT diamond plate stones I use for bench chisels, etc. that I really like. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Feb 24, 2017)

For the lathe, slow speed grinders. I have two, because I hate changing things around. One with a course and a fine white wheel, the other with 2 180 grit cbn's. Wolverine set up on each. The luxury for me is that I have two tool holders that stay set for two different gouge angles, so no worries about them getting reset in exactly the right spot. Found both of mine cheap on C-list.
I just bought a used Makita plane blade sharpener for 50 bucks, and I'm gonna make a fixture for it so I can flat grind my ever hated skews.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 24, 2017)

Kind of a no-brainer Tom, are you new? 

Oneway Wolverine jigs on a slow-speed grinder for bowl gouges, scrapers, and skews. Diamond plates for chisels, plane irons, and knives.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2017)

waterstones- DMT and sandpaper works for me

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> waterstones- DMT and sandpaper works for me



What do you use for your lathe tools Mike?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 24, 2017)

Tony said:


> What do you use for your lathe tools Mike?



Mike keeps those sharp by not using them!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Mike keeps those sharp by not using them!



Can't dispute the results of his method. He's kept them sharp for 70-80 years!

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 24, 2017)

Tony said:


> Can't dispute the results of his method. He's kept them sharp for 70-80 years!



And that's his second or third set!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Mike keeps those sharp by not using them!





Tony said:


> Can't dispute the results of his method. He's kept them sharp for 70-80 years!




GRRRRRR  Sad but so true matt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2017)

Seriously though Mike, did you ever turn? Lost interest in it?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 24, 2017)

I am going to drive to Washington just to look at the mountain of wood and the rows of unused tools. @Mike1950 do you want to adopt me?


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am going to drive to Washington just to look at the mountain of wood and the rows of unused tools. @Mike1950 do you want to adopt me?



Pick me up on the way Don. His shop is something to see as I understand. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 24, 2017)

Tony said:


> Pick me up on the way Don. His shop is something to see as I understand. Tony


this is going to take a @Lou Currier map to make you on the way to @Mike1950

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> this is going to take a @Lou Currier map to make you on the way to @Mike1950



My company is well worth the detour.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 24, 2017)

Tony said:


> My company is well worth the detour.


And you won't even take that much room...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am going to drive to Washington just to look at the mountain of wood and the rows of unused tools. @Mike1950 do you want to adopt me?


I already have 5 brats- another won't matter- first job will me to organize this...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 24, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff , Swing up here, we can take my van and haul some of that scrap wood out for him to make his job easier.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 24, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I already have 5 brats- another won't matter- first job will me to organize this...
> 
> View attachment 122696


@Tony I figured out how you can pay for the ride...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 24, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I already have 5 brats- another won't matter- first job will me to organize this...
> 
> View attachment 122696


I can help with that mess .. pack it up and ship it my way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Tony I figured out how you can pay for the ride...



Heck ya! I'll haul it to the street, Wendell will be waiting with a trailer.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 24, 2017)

I can see this getting out of hand quickly. Katy is going to be pissed!


----------



## Sprung (Feb 24, 2017)

Ooh, if we're taking Colin's big van/mini bus, can I tag along?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 24, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Ooh, if we're taking Colin's big van/mini bus, can I tag along?


Sure, I will leave MO, get the van in MN, pick you up. I am sure @ripjack13 

will want to go. Down to pick up @Tony then over to see @Mike1950 


We can stop and see @Nature Man on the way too. From there back to MO to drop off all the wood and tools liberated from Mikes shop and you can take the truck back to Colin. 


Definitely going to need a @Lou Currier map on this one... Before anyone asks, you should have gone before we left, and I am not going to stop in Mississippi...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2017)

By the time we get there it will be like clowns piling out of a VW bug!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2017)

When you pick me up you know @woodman6415 will join us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 24, 2017)

Tony said:


> When you pick me up you know @woodman6415 will join us!


If we are picking up Wendell it will be a clown car...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 24, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> If we are picking up Wendell it will be a clown car...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 122697


Clown pickup ... I don't own a car and don't like riding in them ... it's a Texas Redneck thang

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> Clown pickup ... I don't own a car and don't like riding in them ... it's a Texas Redneck thang



Besides, we're all woodworkers. What woodworker doesn't have a truck?????


Oh, sorry @Sprung

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 24, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> Clown pickup ... I don't own a car and don't like riding in them ... it's a Texas Redneck thang

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 24, 2017)

Tony said:


> Besides, we're all woodworkers. What woodworker doesn't have a truck?????
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry @Sprung


Shut up...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Shut up...
> 
> View attachment 122699



Stoopid Islander......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 24, 2017)

Tony said:


> Stoopid Islander......


I get great gas mileage in it... now if I could just get it to move...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 24, 2017)

WoW, this thread got off track quick. Get your questioned answered?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 24, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> WoW, this thread got off track quick. Get your questioned answered?


If you have a different answer I would love to hear it. Nobody takes me seriously on this stoopid site... I should take a page out of @tclems book and just block everybody.


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 24, 2017)

You're just getting back in the groove....

Like the others I use an inexpensive low speed grinder from Woodcraft and the Wolverine system. The grinders go on sale frequently. The Oneway stuff not so much. I have put CBN wheels on the grinder.


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> You're just getting back in the groove....
> 
> Like the others I use an inexpensive low speed grinder from Woodcraft and the Wolverine system. The grinders go on sale frequently. The Oneway stuff not so much. I have put CBN wheels on the grinder.



He's right Don. Woodcraft will run the Rikon I got for $99 3-4 times a year. I got my Wolverine like Robert did off Craigslist. If not, you can at least buy the components a little at a time, make it less painful. Tony


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 24, 2017)

Just when I was wondering where the crazy islander was, he finally shows up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 24, 2017)

Slow speed grinder, Wolverine/varigrind jig, and CBN wheels for all of the turning tools... it's too easy. Th CBN wheels are pricey, but I wouldn't ever go back to aluminum oxide wheels now that I've used them. You're welcome to drop by and try the setup on your way to Washington.

I rarely sharpen flat work tools, but if I do, I use a DMT plate and a little Veritas jig.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 24, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Just when I was wondering where the crazy islander was, he finally shows up.


Hush up and make the stoopid map!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 24, 2017)

So when does #mauiwoodcreations change to #mowoodcreations?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2017)

What's all this talk about sharpening things? I thought this was a road trip topic?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> So when does #mauiwoodcreations change to #mowoodcreations?



Funny, I was thinking the same thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 24, 2017)

Mowood....get it? As in gimme mowood, I need mowood. I'll never have enough wood.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 24, 2017)

Sharpening??... trip ??.... I thought this post was joining the circus and driving around in a car ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 24, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Sure, I will leave MO, get the van in MN, pick you up. I am sure @ripjack13
> 
> will want to go. Down to pick up @Tony then over to see @Mike1950
> 
> ...


Come on down! Chuck


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 24, 2017)

You all suck! Except for @NYWoodturner Scott is the coolest ever... Forget I asked anything...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 24, 2017)

Don - Its hard to beat the Tormek. A good selling point is that you don't use up chisels by grinding them away. It takes a WHILE to use that logic to recoup the costs but SWMBO probably won't know that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 24, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Come on down! Chuck


I think we will be in Redding this April visiting family. If you are around I will come raid your shop too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 24, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Don - Its hard to beat the Tormek. A good selling point is that you don't use up chisels by grinding them away. It takes a WHILE to use that logic to recoup the costs but SWMBO probably won't know that.


What she doesn't know won't hurt me... I like it and the first half of your statement will be used in the reckoning,

Thank you all wise and powerful Scott... Just out of curiosity, how much of this kissing up is it going to take any way to get a magic package in the mail from you?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Feb 24, 2017)

Tony said:


> Besides, we're all woodworkers. What woodworker doesn't have a truck?????
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry @Sprung



 



 

Yeah, no matter how hard you squint, it still doesn't look like a truck... 

Yet, despite my wife's statement that I wouldn't be using to haul wood and tools, @Schroedc can bear witness to the fact that this thing has hauled both! Which is more than my father-in-law can say for his truck, with its carpeted bedliner and in which he refuses to haul anything that will either get the bedliner dirty or require him to drive with the tailgate down. I did, however, convince him to let me borrow it once to go pick up some plywood. Now I've just got to take the middle row seats out of the minivan and I can fit full sheets in there - and still close the rear hatch.

Once I got her to agree that our next vehicle was going to be a truck, we should've gone out and bought one before we were expecting #2...

But, on the flipside, I have treated that Ford Escape I own as much like a truck as I can. Largest woodworking related load I've had in it so far was about 350BF of maple lumber hanging out the back end. The last big lumber run I did (not as much lumber as the maple was), the guy was wondering how I was going to get the 8' and 10' boards home in the thing. I loaded the lumber in and started tying everything down, including the rear hatch down as much as it would go. "You've done this a few times before, haven't you?" Why, yes, I have done it before - and I'll do it again.

So, I don't have a truck right now, but I make it work!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Haven't invested in anything fancy for sharpening yet, haven't invested in any fancy tools yet, still touch them up on the belt sander and hone on the old wet stone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 24, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Haven't invested in anything fancy for sharpening yet, haven't invested in any fancy tools yet, still touch them up on the belt sander and hone on the old wet stone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 24, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I think we will be in Redding this April visiting family. If you are around I will come raid your shop too...


We can try it again, for sure. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 24, 2017)

I really wish I could find one of those old treadle wheels, that would be the ultimate lathe tool sharpening system. Used to run across them on auction sales up in ND at times. I have the wheel for one out there in the shop, but not all the rest of the contraption.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2017)

Sprung said:


> View attachment 122714
> 
> Yeah, no matter how hard you squint, it still doesn't look like a truck...



You should cut the back top off like I did years ago to my GMC Jimmy....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 24, 2017)

I free hand standard lathe chisels and touch up with a slip stone, Free hand drill bits too, diamond cards for carbide inserts, Sandpaper of various grits taped to my table saw top for chisels and plane blades. A slow speed grinder is on my list and like the others will upgrade to cbn wheels after the originals are used up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 25, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I really wish I could find one of those old treadle wheels, that would be the ultimate lathe tool sharpening system. Used to run across them on auction sales up in ND at times. I have the wheel for one out there in the shop, but not all the rest of the contraption.


Yeah, that contraption looks like some serious technology that has been lost to the ages... that water tank doesn't look like anything a mellennial has ever seen before. And the creation of a treadle would be to hard... especially since the hardest part to get is a wheel...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 25, 2017)

I have a wheel....hold on...be right back...


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 25, 2017)

Too big?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 25, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 122771
> 
> Too big?


You have everything...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Feb 25, 2017)

Doc turned me onto CBN wheels - spend your money there, not on the grinder. Will alsomsave on tools being overground. Keep an eye on CL for a grinder - in a big place like KC I bet you can find a good deal on an old baldor from time to time. Nothing makes sharpening tools more pleasant and faster than cbn wheels on a smooth grinder.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 25, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You have everything...



He's like me though, doesn't know where it is!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 25, 2017)

Tony said:


> He's like me though, doesn't know where it is!


That's true, but he doesn't have the same excuse you do. He can see over the first row of crap...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 25, 2017)

Well, uuummmm, 

YOU SHUT UP!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 25, 2017)

Tony said:


> He's like me though, doesn't know where it is!



I know where everything is in my shop....

Except for the wood...I don't remember who I got what from...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 25, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I know where everything is in my shop....
> 
> Except for the wood...I don't remember who I got what from...



That was the main reason I cleaned here. Normally I do too. When I can't find stuff it's time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2017)

SENC said:


> Doc turned me onto CBN wheels - spend your money there, not on the grinder. Will alsomsave on tools being overground. Keep an eye on CL for a grinder - in a big place like KC I bet you can find a good deal on an old baldor from time to time. Nothing makes sharpening tools more pleasant and faster than cbn wheels on a smooth grinder.


@Tclem has Henry been taking spelling lessons from you- must have, what the hell is alsomsave - Gotta be misiisiisiisipiiiaan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 25, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> @ tclem has Henry been taking spelling lessons from you- must have what the hell is alsomsave - Gotta be misiisiisiisipiiiaan


The Missippi in me does come out from time to time!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2017)

SENC said:


> The Missippi in me does come out from time to time!


How ya doin


----------



## SENC (Feb 26, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> How ya doin


Overstretched and overworked at the moment, but family is all happy and healthy so great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

